# Telling your spouse you love them.



## froggy7777 (Jan 8, 2016)

How often do you tell your wife or if your female your husband you love them?

I tell my wife that i love her several times a day and she loves that.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, we're not married (LTR of 5 years) but like you, we tell each other several times per day. And text it too. Both of us say it first an equal amount as well.

And we always say it before either of us leaves to go anywhere, even if it's just to run up to the corner store and back in 5 minutes...


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It is imperative that marriage partners always convey their verbal sentiments of love and affection for each other! 

It is indeed the water that flourishes their marital garden and keeps it from reaching famine proportions!!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

almost every day. usually more than once.

the trick is to do it for years and never let it get stale or matter of fact. so i pick special moments or opportunities to do so. 
my most natural expression is writing, so i like to text her love notes during the day.

she on the other hand likes verbal expression the best.


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I am the same. Several times a day. I also do the same about telling her how sex and desirable she is to me. One of the major reasons wives cheat is because their husbands take them for granted and stop making them feel attractive, sexy, desirable and loved. We are married over 40 years and still going strong.


----------



## Happilymarried25 (Mar 19, 2014)

We tell each other we love each other many times a day and we text each other it too when we are at work, after we talk on the phone, when we wake up and before we go to bed. Even when we were going through some tough times we always said we loved each other.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

froggy7777 said:


> How often do you tell your wife or if your female your husband you love them?


Not enough and I am working to fix that...


----------

